# Sharing bats! Who needs ‘em?



## kayleee (Feb 4, 2018)

I have about 40 gold bats and 80 normal ones. I?m happy to share with anyone who needs some. Just post here and add me - ID is 7991 6357 753


----------



## Raffy (Feb 4, 2018)

i sent a request! i'm Raffy, please send whatever you can^^

thank you for doing this!


----------



## kayleee (Feb 4, 2018)

Raffy said:


> i sent a request! i'm Raffy, please send whatever you can^^
> 
> thank you for doing this!



Shared! Hope that helps


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 4, 2018)

i need gold bats  (2/3rds of the gold ones escape everytime for me T_T)
i just finished the regular ones


----------



## kayleee (Feb 4, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> i need gold bats  (2/3rds of the gold ones escape everytime for me T_T)
> i just finished the regular ones



Hope that helps!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 4, 2018)

kayleee said:


> Hope that helps!



thank you very much <3
i was able to catch 4 of them <3


----------



## Snugglypaws5 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ooh if you still have any just a few gold bats would be great! I just need 4 more to reach 50 �� my ID is 56284129498


----------



## Kaytbee123 (Feb 6, 2018)

If you have a few gold bats left I could also use some!! Thank you -ID 1654 8122 308


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 6, 2018)

I just added you. My name is Mint and need some golden bats because for no reason none are showing up in my garden  please and ty.


----------

